# New setup coming together - Marax and E92



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

taking a while but i'm getting there slowly!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice. Hopefully towards the end of the year I'll have the exact same setup. Currently got a Gaggia Classic paired with the Ceado E92 but looking at the Mara X as an upgrade soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

That grinder is MASSIVE! Bet the results are awesome though 😊

@Jason11 it must dwarf the gaggia classic haha.

Lovely set up though, the MaraX is a great machine. Looks amazing!


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Do you have to temp surf on these hx machines? I haven't done much research yet and was wondering how stable the temps are compared to something that's got a pid......in fact they could have a pid for all know. It's just I'm always wondering are they better than a fully upgraded classic.... @Jason11 @Boxerman33


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

jaffro said:


> That grinder is MASSIVE! Bet the results are awesome though
> 
> @Jason11 it must dwarf the gaggia classic haha.
> 
> Lovely set up though, the MaraX is a great machine. Looks amazing!


Very impressed with the grind from it.

It's setup for single dosing so it's not too tall. Plus the E92 and GC are in different rooms.


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Wuyang said:


> Do you have to temp surf on these hx machines? I haven't done much research yet and was wondering how stable the temps are compared to something that's got a pid......in fact they could have a pid for all know. It's just I'm always wondering are they better than a fully upgraded classic.... @Jason11 @Boxerman33


I haven't got one yet but all reviews point to the Mara X being very good in that department and not needing cooling flushes etc. as other HX machines do.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Wuyang said:


> Do you have to temp surf on these hx machines? I haven't done much research yet and was wondering how stable the temps are compared to something that's got a pid......in fact they could have a pid for all know. It's just I'm always wondering are they better than a fully upgraded classic.... @Jason11 @Boxerman33


 you don't have to surf and it is stable


----------



## Boxerman33 (Jul 2, 2019)

the grinder has been converted for single dose hence no hopper, but it's very impressive despite me choking the machine on the the first half dozen occasions. In my defence (he says, clutching at straws!🤦‍♂️) the grind is very different to my previous SGP, on that the fine grind was powdery whereas on the Ceado it's still granular, yet fine, if that makes any sense!

The MaraX is very stable as has PID on both brew and steam.

And i managed my first recognisable Latte Art today too, albeit by luck!!


----------

